# Top 10 Cars of the 2014 Detroit Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you had to pick a theme for the 2014 Detroit Auto Show, performance would be a pretty logical choice. What else would you suggest, bankruptcy?

Yes, Detroit is coming close to overtaking Buffalo as the most depressing city in the U.S. But at least this year's show is chock-full of exciting vehicles. From concepts to production cars, there certainly wasn't a shortage of interesting metal.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2014 Detroit Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

